# Rickett's Point Friday 24th Aug



## ChrisR (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm taking the Hobie down for a fish off Rickett's Point tomorrow. Forecast is 19 degrees sunny and calm seas - too nice to work. Should be out there by 9am. All welcome. I'll have my mobile with me 0413 590 601. Cheers,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Joburg, how'd ya fare?


----------

